# On the Mat- Topic 6: Now Online



## True2Kenpo (Jul 23, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Greetings!  I really hope everyone enjoyed the last OTM.  We truly appreciate your kind words and hope that if you have any further comments or suggestions, you will let us know.

This week the UPK would like to present a clip highlighting the topic of Category Completion.  Please keep in mind this is only a small demonstration of the topic and there is so much more to explore...

With that said, I hope you enjoy this week's On the Mat!

On the Mat Homepage-
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Direct Clip Link-
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/Session_0006_Category_Completion.wmv

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com

KENPO COUNTERPOINT
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Joshua! Great stuff...interesting how you do your frictional pull! I'll have to try that...


LOL :lol: I just took a peek at last week's too, and Bruce Wayne's come a long way baby!!! 


MJ :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 30, 2004)

as always, great to see UPK doing well Mr. Ryer.


----------

